# Meet Brady and Bella



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Two new foster kittens, Brady and Bella. They are about 2 weeks old and I am syringe feeding them. Age is an estimate - they are not walking yet, just scooting around a tiny bit. They were dropped off 4/28/2015, yesterday at the shelter in a cardboard box with a filthy towel. Hissy but just scared because they are quite sweet today. I was hopeful that momma would take to them, but I cannot seem to catch her and put her in a cage yet. Until then I will syringe feed. They are good feeders - gulping down about 7CCs each per feeding. I feed when they wake up and cry - about every 5 hours.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

They're Adorable Marcia!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Those tiny, beautiful ears!


----------



## Nicole.H (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh my goodness, look at that second little picture! They're so little!


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Awww their so cute I want em LOL. I think if I was you Marcia I'd have foster failures with all the cuties you get.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Trust me Tsukiyomi, I get tempted each and every time! My little Wylie is still sitting at Petsmart and I was there today loving on him and remembering how sweet he was in my arms. I cry over some of these babies, but then I remember that my job is to bless OTHER people with these babies! I do pretty good to keep it all in perspective (most of the time).


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok, I admit it. I am totally smitten with these two, but especially Bella this little girl I am feeding here. She reminds me of my Missy (my avatar) and is just so daggone cute! Only about 2.5 weeks old but rules the roost already! :wiggle

















View attachment 86177


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

[Thud!!!!!]


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

such darling kittens! Little Bella and Brady are about 3 weeks old now - probably a tad more. Still syringe feeding. Still not litter box trained. Still not on solid food but cute, cute, cute!! I was actually able to sleep through the night last night for the first time in a week!! :wiggle

View attachment 86410


View attachment 86418


View attachment 86426


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Awww that is beyond cute lol. Their both too adorable and lately I find myself loving black and white kitties (something about em not sure what it is lol).



Marcia said:


> Trust me Tsukiyomi, I get tempted each and every time! My little Wylie is still sitting at Petsmart and I was there today loving on him and remembering how sweet he was in my arms. I cry over some of these babies, but then I remember that my job is to bless OTHER people with these babies! I do pretty good to keep it all in perspective (most of the time).



All it takes is one loss of perspective and the family grows  . That is a nice view though and I can certainly see why you enjoy fostering it seems like a good experience I wouldn't mind doing it myself someday if circumstances allow (ie when I'm no longer living in an apartment, in College, etc but at least the patience problem is gone now is patience thanks to Sera lol) and I do have a deep desire to see really young kittens grow.

I'm thinking this type has to be the hardest to give up though since your feeding them from so young I don't know if I'd be able to under those circumstances specially with what you've written since they sound fun. I just love tuxies.:mrgreen:


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

They're both adorable kittens and will be beautiful cats. I love their markings.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Oooooo...they're adorable! Glad they seem to be starting to let you sleep through the night.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

They are so adorable! :luv:luv


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

They are so~ tiny and so cute!! I'd be having sweet kitten dreams if I were you, Marcia! But then I realize these babies do grow, and young cats can be such a challenge! Lol. That would be my only holdback, other than my landlord limiting my pets to only 2!


----------

